# Il Miglior tiratore di Punizioni



## Fabry_cekko (17 Aprile 2013)

Piccolo Sondaggio extra
questa volta per me non c'è nessun favorito...tutti possono vincere
per qualsiasi proposta scrivete in questo topic http://www.milanworld.net/proposta-vt4863.html


----------



## Darren Marshall (17 Aprile 2013)




----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Aprile 2013)

[MENTION=21]Fabry_cekko[/MENTION] voterò quello che ho intenzione di votare, non ti preoccupare  Juninho Pernambucano  perché ha segnato più di 50 punizioni in carriera, perché era il più costante di tutti, perché la maggior parte sono dalla grandissima distanza e perché se penso ad un grande tiratore di punzioni penso automaticamente a lui.


----------



## Darren Marshall (17 Aprile 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> [MENTION=21]Fabry_cekko[/MENTION] voterò quello che ho intenzione di votare, non ti preoccupare  Juninho Pernambucano  perché ha segnato più di 50 punizioni in carriera, perché era il più costante di tutti, perché la maggior parte sono dalla grandissima distanza e perché se penso ad un grande tiratore di punzioni penso automaticamente a lui.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (17 Aprile 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> [MENTION=21]Fabry_cekko[/MENTION] voterò quello che ho intenzione di votare, non ti preoccupare  Juninho Pernambucano  perché ha segnato più di 50 punizioni in carriera, perché era il più costante di tutti, perché la maggior parte sono dalla grandissima distanza e perché se penso ad un grande tiratore di punzioni penso automaticamente a lui.



alla fine io ho votato Beckham, perchè come le tira lui, non le tira nessuno...mi piacciono troppo le punizioni di David


----------



## 7AlePato7 (17 Aprile 2013)

Zico. E anche nettamente sugli altri.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (17 Aprile 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Zico. E anche nettamente sugli altri.



forse è quello che dava più effetto al pallone


----------



## 7AlePato7 (17 Aprile 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> forse è quello che dava più effetto al pallone


Per le punizioni a effetto secondo me era il migliore. Poi su quelle di potenza ovviamente ci sono altri nomi. 
Io però preferisco quelle a effetto...


----------



## Z A Z A' (17 Aprile 2013)

Juninho senza dubbio.
Anche se l'eleganza di Becks nel calciare è qualcosa di divino.


----------



## Jino (17 Aprile 2013)

Beckham per la classe, Juninho per la capacità realizzativa. Certo non vedere Ronaldinho un pò stona.


----------



## 2515 (17 Aprile 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Beckham per la classe, Juninho per la capacità realizzativa. Certo non vedere Ronaldinho un pò stona.



Ronaldinho per me è tranquillamente inferiore a Del Piero, così come Pirla. Del Piero fino a quando ha giocato con continuità nella juve, negli ultimi anni tirava punizioni come fossero rigori.

Comunque dico Juninho, poche palle. Me ne frego della spettacolarità, uno che batte una punizione deve solo segnare. Beckham secondo me piace soprattutto per chi come me ci ha giocato a playstation, il movimento che faceva lui gasava troppo al momento del tiro.XD


----------



## 7AlePato7 (17 Aprile 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Beckham per la classe, Juninho per la capacità realizzativa. Certo non vedere Ronaldinho un pò stona.


Chi toglieresti per Ronaldinho da quella lista? Consideriamo che è andata fuori gente come Didì, Koeman e Baggio o lo stesso Pierre Van Hooijdonk...


----------



## MaggieCloun (17 Aprile 2013)

Ho votato Beckham


----------



## Snake (17 Aprile 2013)

Juninho e per distacco


----------



## Liuke (17 Aprile 2013)

lodi


----------



## The Ripper (17 Aprile 2013)

manca Ronaldinho
Tutti formidabili su calcio piazziato. Ma Juninho è stato qualcosa di impressionante a mio avviso.


----------



## Morto che parla (17 Aprile 2013)

Dopo quel Brasile Francia non posso dire altro che R. Carlos.


Per continuità, direi Ronaldinho (che non c'è)


----------



## 7AlePato7 (17 Aprile 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Dopo quel Brasile Francia non posso dire altro che R. Carlos.
> 
> 
> Per continuità, direi Ronaldinho (che non c'è)


Rinnovo la domanda. Chi si toglie da quella lista per Ronaldinho visto che sono tutti grandi specialisti?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Aprile 2013)

Altro che dentone, Juninho sta dando proprio le piste


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (17 Aprile 2013)

Per me Beckham, Mihajlovic e Juninho se la giocano alla pari, ma ho una preferenza speciale per David


----------



## Morto che parla (17 Aprile 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Rinnovo la domanda. Chi si toglie da quella lista per Ronaldinho visto che sono tutti grandi specialisti?



Toglierei maradona.


----------



## Dumbaghi (17 Aprile 2013)

Per media realizzativa primo credo sia impossibile non mettere Juninho.

Secondo direi Mihaijlovic.

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Peccato per C.Ronaldo, quest'anno è crollato, la passata stagione ne ha messe una marea


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Aprile 2013)

12


----------



## Fabry_cekko (17 Aprile 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Toglierei maradona.



per me no, la punizione contro la Juve resta la più difficile di sempre

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Peccato per C.Ronaldo, quest'anno è crollato, la passata stagione ne ha messe una marea



anche per colpa di questi palloni...infatti al Manchester ne faceva fantissimi perchè erano diversi

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> 12



sinceramente non pensavo che vinceva così nettamente


----------



## 7AlePato7 (17 Aprile 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Toglierei maradona.


Guarda Maradona non l'avrei tolto, perchè i calci piazzati erano uno dei suoi punti di forza. Potevi per me togliere Cristiano Ronaldo, ma non avrei comunque inserito Ronaldinho.


----------



## Brain84 (17 Aprile 2013)

Juninho Pernambucano senza alcun dubbio.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (17 Aprile 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Guarda Maradona non l'avrei tolto, perchè i calci piazzati erano uno dei suoi punti di forza. Potevi per me togliere Cristiano Ronaldo, ma non avrei comunque inserito Ronaldinho.



C.Ronaldo per me merita di stare soprattutto per il modo di calciarle...credo che nessuno le tira come lui


----------



## Djici (17 Aprile 2013)

juninho, mihajlovic e poi koeman e roberto carlos quasi alla pari


----------



## Fabry_cekko (17 Aprile 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


>



Juninho era veramente una cosa pazzesca...segnava da qualsiasi posizione
anche se come giocatore a 360° era inferiore a quei mostri


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Aprile 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Juninho era veramente una cosa pazzesca...segnava da qualsiasi posizione
> anche se come giocatore a 360° era inferiore a quei mostri


Ah, come giocatore, imho, è stato poca roba. Sì, buon regista di centrocampo, buona tecnica, bravo giocatore sicuramente ma per me non è stato neanche uno "forte". Sulle punizioni, però, è stato il più micidiale di tutti credo.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (17 Aprile 2013)

Per dirla alla Mosca:
Ahhh la mitica foglia morta di Mariolino
voto lui anche se il migliore in assoluto è stato juninho e per potenza Koeman


----------



## Fabry_cekko (17 Aprile 2013)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Per dirla alla Mosca:
> Ahhh la mitica foglia morta di Mariolino
> voto lui anche se il migliore in assoluto è stato juninho e per potenza Koeman



Corso sta a 0...ti sei sbagliato hai votato Juninho


----------



## 7AlePato7 (17 Aprile 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> C.Ronaldo per me merita di stare soprattutto per il modo di calciarle...credo che nessuno le tira come lui


Lo so che stai difendendo la tua scelta di inserire CR7 in quella lista XD
Ovviamente è un grande anche lui, solo che ultimamente è calato...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (17 Aprile 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Lo so che stai difendendo la tua scelta di inserire CR7 in quella lista XD
> Ovviamente è un grande anche lui, solo che ultimamente è calato...



 ultimamente si è calato...ma non sarà per colpa di questi palloni??? a Manchester le segnava tutte


----------



## 7AlePato7 (17 Aprile 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> ultimamente si è calato...ma non sarà per colpa di questi palloni??? a Manchester le segnava tutte


Sarà che la rincorsa a gambe larghe è talmente ridicola che il pallone si rifiuta di entrare? XD 
No vabbè, non so come mai non le mette più, una volta era un cecchino su calcio piazzato.


----------



## Now i'm here (17 Aprile 2013)

il pernambuco.  

mai vista una tale costanza sui gol su su punizione.


----------



## Clint Eastwood (17 Aprile 2013)

Il grande Arthur Antunes Coimbra, meglio noto come Zico


----------



## tifoso evorutto (17 Aprile 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Corso sta a 0...ti sei sbagliato hai votato Juninho



Vero! Errare umanum est


----------



## Fabry_cekko (17 Aprile 2013)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Vero! Errare umanum est



l'hai fatto apposta, ti ha corrotto [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION]


----------



## iceman. (17 Aprile 2013)

Dai ma manca chicco lodi, mi rifiuto di votare


----------



## Sheldon92 (17 Aprile 2013)

voto Supermario


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (18 Aprile 2013)

del piero,juninho e beckham i migliori secondo me,boh scelta troppo difficile e fuori ne sono rimasti tanti altri


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Aprile 2013)

Possiamo chiudere, Juninho ha più del triplo dei voti del secondo


----------



## runner (18 Aprile 2013)

ho votato Becks perchè oltre a calciare bene spesso spiazza tutti mandando la palla diretta in rete


----------



## esjie (18 Aprile 2013)

Il serbo, però ero indeciso tra lui e Del Piero. Il Serbo fa più impressione dalla distanza, dal medio-corto raggio meglio Del Piero.


----------



## Snake (18 Aprile 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> anche per colpa di questi palloni...infatti al Manchester ne faceva fantissimi perchè erano diversi





Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> ultimamente si è calato...ma non sarà per colpa di questi palloni??? a Manchester le segnava tutte


Guarda che ne ha ha segnati di più col Real che col Manchester


----------



## pennyhill (18 Aprile 2013)

Marcelinho Carioca. 

Comunque ho votato Beckham.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (18 Aprile 2013)

Snake ha scritto:


> Guarda che ne ha ha segnati di più col Real che col Manchester



allora alzo le mani xD


----------



## Fabry_cekko (18 Aprile 2013)

mesà che stravince Juninho [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION]


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Aprile 2013)

17 a 8, fai un po' te  possiamo pure chiudere.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (18 Aprile 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> 17 a 8, fai un po' te  possiamo pure chiudere.



hai vinto chiudi [MENTION=51]Blu71[/MENTION]
grazie


----------

